# Amazing Dolphin Rescue



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Today I saw this on the Daily News and thought this is simply amazing! 

Had to share: SEE IT: Dolphin hooked in fishing line swims toward divers and ?asks for help? getting free (VIDEO) - NY Daily News


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

This is amazing. Thanks for posting it. It really illustrates how smart dolphins are.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is just fantastic!


----------



## ABGG (Jan 27, 2013)

*Wow*

that is so cool!!!!!!!!!
I am a big dolphin lover,so thanks for posting that amazing rescue!!!!:cheers2:


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I have seen this video before an I am still amazed by it. The trust that beautiful animal had in man was wonderful, and the intelligence to know where to get help.


----------

